# Bach, Nelson Bach, Feel Bach?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Like I'm not already confused enough just getting into the flower essence thing. Now I find there are at least 3 different manufacturers. 

Do you all insist on using the original Bach products? It sounds like Nelson Bach uses a different preparation method which has pretty much managed to scare me off the Nelson products. 

FeelBach tells you they produce following Edward Bach's instructions. Feelbach's prices are close to half of the others. But that takes my brain to "you get what you pay for."


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Riley's mom,

When I order them I use this website http://www.bachflower.com/
This is where my vet tech directed me. I like their service and they ship very fast.

Hope this helps
Sue


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Thanks for your input. Want to get the same original product but at *much* more attractive pricing? Click over to http://organicpharmacy.org/ 

From what I can tell the prices are not sale prices but are their everyday prices. My original order came from here and I just placed a 2nd order. I won't rave about fast shipping but I don't blame that on the shipper. They do their job, the company itself just seems to take an extra day to pack the order for shipping.

Since I'm not sure the other two companies products would be the same as the original, hubby and I talked and we decided unless we can find out for sure, we'll stick w/the original product.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to add Green Hope Farm flower essences to the choices. I have had great experiences with both their products and their customer service.


----------

